# لاول مره شرح بالعربى لبرنامج opnet الشهير الخاص بالشبكات



## elecommeng (22 ديسمبر 2013)

برنامج اوبنت من اشهر برامج المحاكاه
يعتبر OPNET من افضل برامج ال simulation الخاص بالشبكات 
يعتمد عليه الدارسين والباحثين كثيرا 
الملف يحتوى على شرح بالعربى 
وهو عباره عن شرح بدائيات البرنامج 
اى حد عنده استفسار عن كيفية الحصول او تسطيب البرنامج يكلمنى

لتحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا
​


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (4 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رماح احمد محمد (24 يوليو 2015)

فين الشرح اخى


----------



## elecommeng (26 يوليو 2015)

رماح احمد محمد قال:


> فين الشرح اخى



ستجد الكثير فى جروب على الفيس بوك باسم اوبنت بالعربى


----------



## engineer (7 أغسطس 2015)

مغلق لعدم وجود محتوى


----------

